# The Sixties on CNN



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Anyone watching? I had no idea the series was even on until I stumbled across it last night.

More info and ep list on the right side of http://www.cnn.com/SPECIALS/us/the-sixties. I'm not interested in all the subjects but am almost done w/The Space Race ep.

There are some older eps that I'm interested in and hope they'll be rerun.

I wasn't born yet during those times but have always been somewhat interested in that time period.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

cwerdna said:


> Anyone watching? I had no idea the series was even on until I stumbled across it last night.
> 
> More info and ep list on the right side of http://www.cnn.com/SPECIALS/us/the-sixties. I'm not interested in all the subjects but am almost done w/The Space Race ep.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping this will eventually wind up on DVD, since I'm away from home and unable to record the broadcasts.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> I'm hoping this will eventually wind up on DVD, since I'm away from home and unable to record the broadcasts.


They've been doing some reruns. Can you set your TiVos to record remotely?

Yeah, perhaps it will make it on DVD. It might even make it on Netflix streaming. The first two seasons of CNN's Anthony Bourdain Parts Unknown are on Netflix streaming.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

cwerdna said:


> They've been doing some reruns. Can you set your TiVos to record remotely?
> 
> Yeah, perhaps it will make it on DVD. It might even make it on Netflix streaming. The first two seasons of CNN's Anthony Bourdain Parts Unknown are on Netflix streaming.


I have a DirecTV Genie. But, the HD was almost full before I left home on July 4th.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

These are very well-done. It's fascinating for me, because although I was born in 1960, obviously I was very young even at the end plus I lived in suburban Minnesota, where "The 60s" were more theoretical than anything (almost a fashion statement).

It's interesting to see just how very much things changed in so many ways between 1960 and 1970...really two different worlds.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> These are very well-done. It's fascinating for me, because although I was born in 1960, obviously I was very young even at the end plus I lived in suburban Minnesota, where "The 60s" were more theoretical than anything (almost a fashion statement).
> 
> It's interesting to see just how very much things changed in so many ways between 1960 and 1970...really two different worlds.


Agreed and I was born the same year. Even though I was a little kid there are images of the 1960s that stand out for me. I was old enough to remember Civil Rights and the riots in Watts and other places. I was completely fascinated in the Space Race and it was a HUGE deal in school in those days. Viet Nam was all over TV and I remember a lot of what happened later in the decade. I'm usre they will cover Woodstock and hippies at some point. My uncle was a hippie and during Woodstock, we spent the summer up in the Catskills and I remember the traffic. I think they did a great job for this series with the right mix of people who were there as well as experts on the time. I only missed part of the 1st one, which was on the topic of TV. I'm sure they will repeat it at some point. If you have a hankering for history, you will enjoy it.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> These are very well-done. It's fascinating for me, because although I was born in 1960, obviously I was very young even at the end plus I lived in suburban Minnesota, where "The 60s" were more theoretical than anything (almost a fashion statement).
> 
> It's interesting to see just how very much things changed in so many ways between 1960 and 1970...really two different worlds.


You should have been around for the change from the '50s to the '60s. Like going from black and white to living color.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

I watched a re-run of an old "Miami Vice" over the weekend. The 80's now look as dated at the 50's used to!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

bruab said:


> I watched a re-run of an old "Miami Vice" over the weekend. The 80's now look as dated at the 50's used to!


Yeah, at the time it was so cutting edge...but now, it's clear how much it really owed to 70s cop shows, with a thin veneer on top.

Sometimes, pioneers don't age well!


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Great series! Pretty accurate, entertaining and fun to watch. I remember, first hand, all of those events and it's amazing to see how much they changed us and, how much things have changed since then.

Being into music, I especially liked the "British Invasion" episode. Very fun!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I liked the first episode and have the rest saved on the Hopper. Haven't had time to watch them yet.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

markz said:


> I liked the first episode and have the rest saved on the Hopper. Haven't had time to watch them yet.


You might want to check the lengths of the JFK and Civil Rights episodes. Originally, they were listed as one hour, but both of them are two (the first hour of the Civil Rights episode ends pretty much right when Dr. King starts his "I have a dream" speech; the second hour of the JFK one deals pretty much entirely with the Warren Commission report).


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> You might want to check the lengths of the JFK and Civil Rights episodes. Originally, they were listed as one hour, but both of them are two (the first hour of the Civil Rights episode ends pretty much right when Dr. King starts his "I have a dream" speech; the second hour of the JFK one deals pretty much entirely with the Warren Commission report).


Thanks. I also acquired these by "other means" so hopefully one set of them is the correct length.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

bruab said:


> I watched a re-run of an old "Miami Vice" over the weekend. The 80's now look as dated at the 50's used to!





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, at the time it was so cutting edge...but now, it's clear how much it really owed to 70s cop shows, with a thin veneer on top.
> 
> Sometimes, pioneers don't age well!


I was referring to the music and the hairstyles, but that's a good point too!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Has there ever been another decade with such a radical cultural change from its first year to its tenth? Just think of 1960 popular music and 1969's popular music.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Has there ever been another decade with such a radical cultural change from its first year to its tenth? Just think of 1960 popular music and 1969's popular music.


Maybe the '60s....1860s!


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Connie Francis to Led Zeppelin. Yeah, I can see the change.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I was born in 1950 and remember the 60's very well. The Kennedy-Nixon debates are about the earliest news items I can remember. I watched the news during the Cuban missile crisis, the Kennedy assassination, the war/draft protests (I was 18 in 1968 and believe me, the draft was on my mind), civil rights marches, psychedelic drugs, British Invasion. I can go on and on.
As for the space race, I stayed up all night watching TV coverage of the first lunar landing.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

jamesbobo said:


> I was born in 1950 and remember the 60's very well. The Kennedy-Nixon debates are about the earliest news items I can remember. I watched the news during the Cuban missile crisis, the Kennedy assassination, the war/draft protests (I was 18 in 1968 and believe me, the draft was on my mind), civil rights marches, psychedelic drugs, British Invasion. I can go on and on.
> As for the space race, I stayed up all night watching TV coverage of the first lunar landing.


I'm the same age as you are, but I didn't have to worry until I graduated from college in 1971. Living in Massachusetts it was real easy to get a medical deferment in 1971. I got a deferment due to high pulse. In 1974 I volunteered to enlist in the United States Navy. Still had a high pulse problem, but I told the doctor I really wanted to enlist, so my medical deferment went away. Spent eight years in the nuclear Navy, best thing I ever did.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I've watched a few episodes seems OK. The only thing I don't like is that it is on CNN, and during prime time. So i'll flip to the news to see what happened in the world and there is some black and white footage of JFK or something.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

RGM1138 said:


> You should have been around for the change from the '50s to the '60s. Like going from black and white to living color.


LOL. I represent that remark. I remember spending Saturday mornings watching Tom Terrific, Ruff and Reddy, and Mighty Mouse cartoons in black and white.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

I saw 1968, and...better put this in a spoiler just in case:


Spoiler



I am assuming that they left out Apollo 8 and pretty much just glossed over MLK's assassination (I think the only reference to it was RFK announcing it to a group of people) because these are covered in other episodes, but there was one event in 1968 I don't remember seeing earlier that should have been there: the Mexico City Olympics - specifically, the "black power salute" with black gloves from Tommie Smith and John Carlos on the medal podium during a medal ceremony.


Something else that surprised me: they mentioned that the 1968 New Hampshire Primary - "first in the nation" - took place in mid-March. It turns out that there were only about 12 Democratic state primaries that year; the other 38 used caucuses, and from what I have read, most of them were limited only to party officials of one sort or another.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm loving this show. I wish it could go on and on.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sharkster said:


> I'm loving this show. I wish it could go on and on.


The Sixties have to end some time...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> I saw 1968, and...better put this in a spoiler just in case: * SPOILER *Something else that surprised me: they mentioned that the 1968 New Hampshire Primary - "first in the nation" - took place in mid-March. It turns out that there were only about 12 Democratic state primaries that year; the other 38 used caucuses, and from what I have read, most of them were limited only to party officials of one sort or another.


Yeah. The 1972 campaign was a turning point toward primaries and open caucuses. The brokering that led to Humohrey was a big factor in the change. That was a big push from the McGovern wing of the Democratic Party. Eventually both parties went with a more open process.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The Sixties have to end some time...


Not for everyone.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

mr.unnatural said:


> LOL. I represent that remark. I remember spending Saturday mornings watching Tom Terrific, Ruff and Reddy, and Mighty Mouse cartoons in black and white.


Me too!  Nobody I knew had a color TV until about 1966. And then, it was one family of someone I went to school with. The first show I saw in color was Bonanza. It was fuzzy, the colors were smeared but it was color!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The Sixties have to end some time...


No!  But seriously, I'm not a 'oh for the good old days' person, but there is just so much more they could cover. It was a huge time.

I was on the young end for the 60s, having graduated from high school in '72, but I started my partying by 69, in my sophomore year. I did my share of partying but I was always a very responsible person even though I was still getting high into my 40s. Now I could use the weed and the downers for pain. ha! The irony...had plenty of it then and it's drytown now. *sigh*


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

That Don Guy said:


> I saw 1968, and...better put this in a spoiler just in case:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Having finally seen the episode, it was pretty clearly about the 1968 Presidential election, not 1968 in general...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> I saw 1968, and...better put this in a spoiler just in case:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I thought this was the weakest of the episodes, because they had to take in all the events that happened in a certain year, so lots was glossed over. Perhaps this should have been a 2 hour episode as well.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

RGM1138 said:


> Me too!  Nobody I knew had a color TV until about 1966. And then, it was one family of someone I went to school with. The first show I saw in color was Bonanza. It was fuzzy, the colors were smeared but it was color!


My dad went to school for TV repair (think of it the same way a lot of us in this generation took IT in school), and even though he really didn't do that for his career he had friends from his time at the school. His friend hooked him up with a refurb color TV in the early 60s, I'd say around '64 or '65 and I remember him fiddling with quite often to try and get it right. My sis and I had 12" B&W TVs in our bedroom, so we watched a lot of B&W in those days.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Having finally seen the episode, it was pretty clearly about the 1968 Presidential election, not 1968 in general...


The Guide data for the episode mentioned the Czech uprising, but I don't remember it even mentioned. That was a big event that year.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> The Guide data for the episode mentioned the Czech uprising, but I don't remember it even mentioned. That was a big event that year.


Right, everything they covered was something that had a direct impact on the '68 election.

They probably should have called it "Election: 1968" or something. But clearly that's what they were going for.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Even though I was born and raised in Chicago, in June of '68 my parents decided to move to L.A. so I missed the convention. I would have loved to have been there.

But I'm shocked that Daley didn't get more coverage. How can you not love this quote?



> The policeman isn't there to create disorder; the policeman is there to preserve disorder.


And this is my favorite.



> Look at our Lords disciples. One denied Him; one doubted Him; one betrayed Him. If our Lord couldn't have perfection, how are you going to have it in city government?


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Steveknj said:


> My dad went to school for TV repair (think of it the same way a lot of us in this generation took IT in school), and even though he really didn't do that for his career he had friends from his time at the school. His friend hooked him up with a refurb color TV in the early 60s, I'd say around '64 or '65 and I remember him fiddling with quite often to try and get it right. My sis and I had 12" B&W TVs in our bedroom, so we watched a lot of B&W in those days.


You had TVs in the bedrooms!?!  We only 1 TV at a time while I was growing up. I knew one family in the area who had cable. It was called VuMore and had 12 channels. Most from New Orleans and Mobile, AL, because we only had one local station back then.

I never owned a color set until I bought a 19" "portable" tube set (weighed like 200 pounds), when my daughter was born in 1971.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

RGM1138 said:


> You had TVs in the bedrooms!?!  We only 1 TV at a time while I was growing up. I knew one family in the area who had cable. It was called VuMore and had 12 channels. Most from New Orleans and Mobile, AL, because we only had one local station back then.
> 
> I never owned a color set until I bought a 19" "portable" tube set (weighed like 200 pounds), when my daughter was born in 1971.


To be more accurate, I guess we were both about 12-13 when we got our bedroom TVs (early 70s). My dad bought me a 12" Panny from his buddy who owned a repair shop (which lasted me well into my marriage as our bedroom TV, so it probably made it about 20 years and still worked when we got rid of it). My sis got a Goldstar TV from KMart or one of the cheapo department stores in Brooklyn in those days. There were lots of "offbrand" 12" TVs to be had for about $70 in those days. I am pretty sure Goldstar has since morphed into LG, which is no longer a cheapo TV brand.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Steveknj said:


> To be more accurate, I guess we were both about 12-13 when we got our bedroom TVs (early 70s). My dad bought me a 12" Panny from his buddy who owned a repair shop (which lasted me well into my marriage as our bedroom TV, so it probably made it about 20 years and still worked when we got rid of it). My sis got a Goldstar TV from KMart or one of the cheapo department stores in Brooklyn in those days. There were lots of "offbrand" 12" TVs to be had for about $70 in those days. I am pretty sure Goldstar has since morphed into LG, which is no longer a cheapo TV brand.


That's a pretty good useful product life.

This brings to mind something I once read in an Archies comic book as a kid. As I recall, Archie had proposed a camping trip, and Veronica noted that she considering "roughing it" as no color TV in the bedrooms.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

RGM1138 said:


> That's a pretty good useful product life.
> 
> This brings to mind something I once read in an Archies comic book as a kid. As I recall, Archie had proposed a camping trip, and Veronica noted that she considering "roughing it" as no color TV in the bedrooms.


Hahahaha. In a similar vein, when some asks me if I would want to go camping, I always say, my idea of camping is staying at Motel 6  First World Problems


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Steveknj said:


> Hahahaha. In a similar vein, when some asks me if I would want to go camping, I always say, my idea of camping is staying at Motel 6  First World Problems


 :up:


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> To be more accurate, I guess we were both about 12-13 when we got our bedroom TVs (early 70s).


Wow, that's early!

I remember my siblings & I bought a TV from a garage sale and carted it around between bedrooms.. IIRC, the knob broke and we did the pliers thing. This was in probably the late 70s at least.. and it was black & white.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mattack said:


> Wow, that's early!
> 
> I remember my siblings & I bought a TV from a garage sale and carted it around between bedrooms.. IIRC, the knob broke and we did the pliers thing. This was in probably the late 70s at least.. and it was black & white.


Me being an avid sports fan and my mom, not wanting to watch sports every night, my dad figured I could watch my games on my own TV. Of course we had to do our homework and chores before we could watch and they had to be off by bed time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Whoops, they did it again.

Last night's episode was cut off halfway through for coverage of the Iraq air strikes authorization. I happened to be watching, so I scheduled an overnight airing...and the air strike coverage was still going on. I suspect this will be like last time, when they just showed it next week. Fortunately, last time TiVo somehow new to record it despite having "recorded" it before, so knock on wood, but we should probably keep an eye out to make sure.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Whoops, they did it again.
> 
> Last night's episode was cut off halfway through for coverage of the Iraq air strikes authorization. I happened to be watching, so I scheduled an overnight airing...and the air strike coverage was still going on. I suspect this will be like last time, when they just showed it next week. Fortunately, last time TiVo somehow new to record it despite having "recorded" it before, so knock on wood, but we should probably keep an eye out to make sure.


The last time they didn't show ANY of it, this time it was about half. So I suspect they will show the whole thing in a future airing and repeat it again next week. I have it set to pick up later tonight, but I'll keep an eye on it. Fortunately, it wasn't the most exciting topic of the series (for me anyway).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

...yeah, I really can't blame a NEWS channel for actually preempting a show to show, you know, NEWS..


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mattack said:


> ...yeah, I really can't blame a NEWS channel for actually preempting a show to show, you know, NEWS..


I wasn't blaming them, just pointing out what happened...

I also don't blame them for preempting all the reruns, since that would just be confusing. Better to put it off and hope next Thursday will be a slow news night.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

And I was wrong! The scheduled "rerun" that's on right now is the half-missing episode.

We'll see what they do on Thursday...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And I was wrong! The scheduled "rerun" that's on right now is the half-missing episode.
> 
> We'll see what they do on Thursday...


I'm guessing that they put on what was originally scheduled figuring that people will watch one of their many reruns of this past Thursday's episode. I think I counted 6 times before the new episode next Thursday.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

After so many episodes got pre-empted/guide data was wrong, I finally got a good batch of eps recorded.

I just started watching the "World on the Brink". Wow... those must've been interesting and scary times to be an adult or at least a teenager. I've only gotten to the point where the Berlin wall began construction.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

cwerdna said:


> After so many episodes got pre-empted/guide data was wrong, I finally got a good batch of eps recorded.
> 
> I just started watching the "World on the Brink". Wow... those must've been interesting and scary times to be an adult or at least a teenager. I've only gotten to the point where the Berlin wall began construction.


I gave up entirely due to too many pre-empted episodes.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

World on the Brink, JFK assassination, Vietnam War and Long March to Freedom eps were pretty good.

I watched a bit of TV Comes of Age and didn't really like it much, so I switched to another ep. Maybe it's because I didn't watch most of those TV shows. So, that's the weakest ep for me, by far.

I learned quite a bit from the eps I listed and watched in their entirety. It sure beats what I vaguely remember from US history class ages ago.

Too bad it doesn't look like there will be any reruns in the next 2 weeks, for those who still want to catch it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I liked TV Comes of Age, but seemed like a zillion other documentaries about old TV I've watched.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

It looks like there will be a rerun of a bunch of eps on 12/19/14. 

I wonder if they'll stick to their schedule.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

cwerdna said:


> It looks like there will be a rerun of a bunch of eps on 12/19/14.
> 
> I wonder if they'll stick to their schedule.


The schedule I see has a mistake; it says that "The Assassination of JFK" runs from 9-10 Eastern, with "1968" from 10-11, but I'm pretty sure it was a 2-hour episode (the second hour dealt with the Warren Commission Report).


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes, the JFK ep is 2 hours. Maybe they're only going to show the first half.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

cwerdna said:


> It looks like there will be a rerun of a bunch of eps on 12/19/14.
> 
> I wonder if they'll stick to their schedule.


Looks like more reruns are scheduled for the end of December.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

cwerdna said:


> Looks like more reruns are scheduled for the end of December.


Apparently, they're showing seven episodes on the 28th - the same six they are airing on the 19th, plus "The World on the Brink" (Cuban missile crisis)

The six airing both dates:
Television Becomes of Age
The British Invasion
The Assassination of President Kennedy (scheduled for 1 hour both days)
Sex, Drugs & Rock & Roll
1968
The Times, They Are A-Changin'

The three not being aired:
The War in Vietnam
The Space Race
A Long March to Freedom (the only other 2-hour episode, IIRC)


----------



## deli99 (Nov 12, 2003)

CNN will air "The Seventies" starting next week.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

deli99 said:


> CNN will air "The Seventies" starting next week.


Got the SP already set. I love these types of shows


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Let's just hope no major breaking news happens on a Thursday the next few weeks. I remember what a pain it was getting certain episodes of The Sixties...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Let's just hope no major breaking news happens on a Thursday the next few weeks. I remember what a pain it was getting certain episodes of The Sixties...


Was thinking the same thing. I might go back and schedule each episode a couple of times just in case.


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

Thanks so much for alerting me about this series. I guess I had heard of it but didn't really think much about watching it. I saw the first three episodes today and I am hooked. I was in high school and college in the sixties and the shows bring back a lot of memories.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Let's just hope no major breaking news happens on a Thursday the next few weeks. I remember what a pain it was getting certain episodes of The Sixties...


I think I got all episodes of the Sixties.. Usually for the CNN things I record, I skim through to make a quick check to see if the whole episode is there. Maybe not a complete FF through it, but 3FF + skip forward to check a few minutes at every 15 minute break.. If none of those show breaking news, it likely is the full show..

(and I even record the reruns of smerconish and the fareed zacaria show for similar reasons.. sometimes one of them has breaking news in it.. plus the OP can't tell the same day rerun apart anyway.)


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

For those interested, Monday there's a "The Seventies" quiz show on CNN. Obviously it's timed to push the series, but sometimes those are fun, and there's generally little on Monday nights during the summer anyway (well there's hockey, so I'll probably record the quiz show.

Perhaps "The Seventies" needs it's own thread?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, the first couple years of the 70s were really the tail end of the 60s...


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, the first couple years of the 70s were really the tail end of the 60s...


That's true of any decade.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, the first couple years of the 70s were really the tail end of the 60s...


Or was the tail end of the 60s the real beginning of the 70s? 

I kind of think that the 60s ending with the deaths of Hendrix, Morrison and Joplin.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Or was the tail end of the 60s the real beginning of the 70s?


Uh, no...don't remember no disco!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Uh, no...don't remember no disco!


 Disco really didn't hit it big until the second half of the 70s anyway.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Disco really didn't hit it big until the second half of the 70s anyway.


To me, the barrier between the 60s and 70s is pretty deep in the 70s...1974ish?


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

I just noticed today that this series is available on Netflix streaming.

I posted about some eps I really liked at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10238463#post10238463.


----------

